# OOC Games (11/15-21)



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Not that they're going to lose, but UNC could sure use a few of the baccourt guys they have comin next year.

On a more positive note, Zeller is still the man!


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Solomon Hill from Arizona is a future pro. He is the swingman from Fairfax that committed to UA under Lute, then went to SC, then re-committed to UA after they hired Miller.

6'7 guard/swingman who has some of the best handles and vision I have seen from a freshman SG/SF in a while. Definite point forward and someone I can see scouts keeping a tab on as he continues to develop, because at that size his passing ability and handles are off the chart this early.

Back on topic, Miller is coaching his first game at UA against Northern Arizona. Its refreshing to see a UA team with so much ball movement and defense instead of dribbling the air out of the ball and sitting in a zone.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

kansas/memphis tuesday night would be a good game


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

TM said:


> Not that they're going to lose, but UNC could sure use a few of the baccourt guys they have comin next year.
> 
> On a more positive note, Zeller is still the man!


Syracuse takes out Cal and UNC this upcoming weekend.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

:jawdrop:


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

JN with the grapefruits to make a pick like that... I don't see Cuse taking out UNC but you never know. Looking forward to watching Wall tonight in his regular season debut against OH Miami...


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Miami (OH) led Kentucky at the half and is up 45-40 with 14 minutes to play.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Great game going on at Rupp.

Under 4 TO, 65-63 Miami OH.

Nick Winbush has hit on 8 of 10 from downtown to lead Miami.

Miami has an answer to every UK run. They hit on a 4 point play and a few and ones in the last 10 minutes.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

How exciting. John Wall's debut.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

JOHN WALL!!!

Damn what a great start for this kid.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Wow, Wall hit 1 of 2.

Miami hits a 3 with 5 seconds left to tie. Wall gets the ball off the inbound and hits a pull up jumper to win.

72-70 Kentucky


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Impressive debut for Wall. He had a couple of turnovers, but nothing too big to worry about. Maalik Wayns for Villanova looked very good off the bench. 


Coombs-Mcdaniel for UConn is awfully impressive early. 7 quick points off the bench. 

I'm liking tomorrows slate of games. I also can't wait for UNC/OSU on Thursday. Should be a good barometer of where both teams are at early on in the year.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

BlueBaron said:


> JN with the grapefruits to make a pick like that... I don't see Cuse taking out UNC but you never know. Looking forward to watching Wall tonight in his regular season debut against OH Miami...


Syracuse has historically done pretty welll in Preseason NIT or VS Cancer games at MSG, where they almost have a homecourt advantage (although I do remember a disappointing loss in the fall of 2005 to an unheralded Florida team.... AT THAT TIME!!!). They also fairly easily handled young teams in Memphis and Kansas last year at this time - UNC would fall into this category. Could be there simpler style of play that gets them ready earlier then others (although I say that with some indecision after Lemoyne) 

Plus I'm far from sold on UNC yet as a surefire top 10 team yet.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^and rightly so... i can def see it happening. their guard play is so suspect right now. i'll be rooting for the heels though anyway.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Clemson up 17-1 early over Liberty. They look very impressive. Potter has hit three 3's early on.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

poor seth curry.... oh wait.... (only consolation for class for 2010 after last week's debacle)


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Not that I'm very vain, but Coach K seems to finally be showing his age. And he needs to pull a Bob Barker and let the black hair go. At some point it gets creepy.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i want to see it over night all turn white. can you wash that stuff out? oh, and did you see andy katz make a comment about it during the preseason interview? hahahaha... coach just smiled.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

BTW CS Fullerton took out UCLA at Paulley last night. Great game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

UCLA is going to have problems this year, where are the stars?

Also UK has no outside shooting.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Syracuse takes out Cal and UNC this upcoming weekend.


This year you are allowed to make over the top comments like this because we are unpredictable.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^im hoping i get to do some CRAZY hating cause like you alluded to, it's not going to last


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Gtown 4, Temple 2.... 7:45 into the game!!!!


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

12 mins left in the Georgetown game and there have only been 63 points scored.

Booooooring


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Great finish to the G-Town game.

Anyone think Western Kentucky can beat LSU tonight? Webster Slaughter is probably the best player on the court right?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Georgetown needs Monroe to be much more assertive if they want to do any better than last year.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

one point win? wow


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

This Charlotte game looks very familiar.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Great finish to the G-Town game.
> 
> Anyone think Western Kentucky can beat LSU tonight? Webster Slaughter is probably the best player on the court right?


AJ Slaughter you mean. Webster Slaughter is a former Houston Oiler receiver.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> AJ Slaughter you mean. Webster Slaughter is a former Houston Oiler receiver.


Well maybe Webster is sitting court side


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> This Charlotte game looks very familiar.




so glad miles has gotten better. also so nice to have nolan back!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

for the record, lance thomas *will* start hitting that shot from the top of the key that everyone keeps giving him. that's 16footer is the only shot he works on in practice. *someone* will pay.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HB said:


> This year you are allowed to make over the top comments like this because we are unpredictable.


And next year were not bending over for you guys either. Our class isn't too shabby either.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Duke looked really good tonight. Top 5 good.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Brandon Paul is a stud.. scored 20 first half points but.. nothing after.. Mike Davis had 14 pts, 17 boards.. ah its nice to be back in basketball.. Little sluggish game.. beat Northern Illinois 80-61.. gonna be fun with this fresh class..


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Best game tonight I think will probably be Utah vs. Utah State. Utah lost a lot of players, particularly Luke Nevill, from a team that actually lost to Utah State last season. Utah State went 30-5 last year, and although they lost their best player Gary Wilkinson, return everyone else. Plus that program is always pretty solid. Only think in Utah's favor, IMO is the home court, but it's also so early in the season they might not get the kids out in full force.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Brian34Cook said:


> Brandon Paul is a stud.. scored 20 first half points but.. nothing after.. Mike Davis had 14 pts, 17 boards.. ah its nice to be back in basketball.. Little sluggish game.. beat Northern Illinois 80-61.. gonna be fun with this fresh class..


Good to see you back around. Illinois looks to have their best offensive squad since the '04-'05 team.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Anyone think Cal is going to crush Syracuse tonight at MSG? I really think it could get out of hand; Cal shoots the lights out (gonna be a rough night for the zone), and I don't know how Syracuse is going to score at all.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Cuse is going to have problems especially if Randle, Christopher, and Robertson get open looks. Also it will be interesting to see how much Monty plays 7'3 Max Zhang against Cuse's zone.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Will Jim Larranaga strike again?

George Mason leads Villanova 67-63 with 47.8 to play.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Nova hits a 3, down 1 36 seconds to play


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

GM hits a foul shot. Nova comes down and Armwood nails a 3 to take a 69-68 lead.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

George Mason doesnt get a shot off, Nova wins... Wow


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Dayton knocks off GT 63-59.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I thought teams like Nova, Gtech were supposed to be good. Even KU, UK, and Mich. State have all had scares early on.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> I thought teams like Nova, Gtech were supposed to be good. Even KU, UK, and Mich. State have all had scares early on.


Dayton is a good team, so is Gonzaga and Memphis. As for Nova you truly believe Reynolds is going to have 10 turnovers every game, Fisher is going to shoot 1-14 from the field every night out, and Stokes won't make a field goal the rest of the year? Not to mention they were missing two key players in Redding and Yarou. They won despite all those struggles today, I do not think Nova is going to have any other games like that the rest of the year. 

Malik Wayns is scary good. 9 points and 4 assists off the bench and he got into the lane at will. He has the potential to be the best guard Jay Wright has ever coached. If the other 3 pick up their play with the way Wayns is playing Villanova could beat anyone on any given night.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Not saying they are bad, and actually games right now dont matter. I guess its just shocking how jittery most of this stacked teams have looked.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Anyone think Cal is going to crush Syracuse tonight at MSG? I really think it could get out of hand; Cal shoots the lights out (gonna be a rough night for the zone), and I don't know how Syracuse is going to score at all.


I think your underrating Syracuse's ability to score.

Onauku and Jackson are boht strong and have nice touch down low. They overwhelm teams early in the game unitl adjustments are made... or they miss to many FT's!!!

Johnson is an extremely athletic all around scorer who got 13 a game at Iowa St as a freshmen,three years ago. 

Rautins is a good weapon for three and is a good passer as well.

Plus the team has the athletes to really push off misses. Triche seems to be pretty good at this so far... he's no Flynn of course.

Losing Devendorf hurts but he was very erratic.... Harris was great all around but forgot to shoot inside shots.


I think they will be fine offensively.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Syracuse is mopping the floor with Cal right now and they play really well in MSG.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Orange is a really good team this year.

I think people are underrating Syracuse this year which I could understand. Losing Flynn, Harris and Devendorf will hurt but the team overall is looking really good. 

Their depth is a lot better than last year. Hard to believe but I don't remember Orange having such a nice PF/C combination in Jackson and Onauku.

Like I said, Wesley Johnson draft stock is going to move up. Really athletic and is a 2 way player.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Randle is a great player, the rest of the Bears are not too impressive.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Take away Cal's 3pt shooting and getting out in transition and they are an average team.

Randle and Christopher are very good, but that extended 2-3 zone is killing Cal's drive and kick offense.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Kentucky's defense needs a lot of work


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

JN, how much weight did Rautins put on? he actually looked legit out there. congrats on the win!


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

UK cant stop the 3 point shooters.

Two games in a row they were abused from downtown.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cal is a damn fraud. Good lord.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> Cal is a damn fraud. Good lord.


They're missing one of their best players, but yeah it doesn't look good.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Saw Minnesota today, Tubby's got some really good guards this year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

MSU has got depth this year too. This Sherman kid, is going to be a good big for them. Nice post moves.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

OK first half for Illinois vs Presbyterian.. up 43-28 at the break.. D.J. Richardson leads the way with 12 pts (4/6, 3/4 3PT), Paul has 6 pts, McCamey with 6 pts & 5 assists, Keller with 6 pts and Davis has 8 pts & 8 boards.. 8 turnovers were what killed em early in the half.. got back in sync though towards the break.. ok it didnt turn out that bad for finishing the half on 20-7 run.. but gotta clean up on the to's..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Final: (25) Illinois 94 - Presbyterian 48

Ok clearly a much 2nd half *outscoring them 51-20*.. WOW.. 

DJ Richardson: 15 pts, 4 boards, 6 assists
Mike Davis: 12 pts, 9 boards
Alex Legion: 12 pts
Dominique Keller: 8 pts, 5 boards, 2 assists
Tyler Griffey: 9 pts, 8 boards
Brandon Paul: 8 pts, 3 boards
Richard Semrau: 7 pts, 4 boards
Demetri McCamey: 5 pts, 10 assists
Mike Tisdale: 5 pts, 4 boards
Jeff Jordan: 4 pts, 4 boards, 2 assists
Bill Cole: 4 pts, 3 boards
Bubba Chisholm: 3 pts
Stan Simpson: 2 pts, 1 assist
Joseph Bertrand: DNP (Knee injury still out 2 weeks or so)

Contributions from everyone.. def loved that


----------

